# Best oil for vr6 2.9l



## volks78 (May 22, 2009)

I have a 1995 GTI that was bored to a 2.9 and has high compression pistons. It seems it burning about 1 1/2 quarts every 3,000 miles. What oil should I be using for summer/winter? Im using 10w-40 mobil 1 synthetic.


----------



## animaniac (May 26, 2005)

*Re: Best oil for vr6 2.9l (volks78)*

Thats not bad oil consumption because vw says you could be burning 1 litre per 600 miles, your using 1 and half where as you could be using 5 litres in that mileage and vw wouldnt concider that being high oil consumption.
Plus alot depends on driving conditions and engine mileage?
10W/40 is fine for both summer and winter, but some folk run 5w/40 or 0w/40 in winter as it's slightly thinner and will pump around the engine easier, but i've always used 10w/40 in my 1.8 8v, our 2.8 vr6, and my mk4 1.8T.
But a slightly thicker oil 10w instead of 5w or 0w will give better oil pressure at start up in an old engine aswell as quietening down tappets which get noisy with miles.
Another thing is with a 10w vs a 0w oil at cold start the 0w oil wil flow slightly faster but there will be less of an oil film left on camshaft and tappets due to it being thinner than 10w when cold, so the 10w oil would leave a thicker oil film on the tappets providing instant protection against tappet wear.
But at the end of the day, theres not much difference if any in engine wear.



_Modified by animaniac at 5:57 PM 10-21-2009_


----------

